# Any idea what this is.  WH Brandsma Amsterdam



## Clay Hardman (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to see if anyone can help me figure out what this is.  
Thank you.

Clay Hardman
Ivoryton, CT


----------



## compur (May 4, 2020)

It's a W.H. Brandsma thingamajig


----------



## Designer (May 4, 2020)

Plug it in.  See what happens.


----------



## Clay Hardman (May 4, 2020)

Hmmmm


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2020)

Are those heating/resistance coils inside?


----------



## Clay Hardman (May 4, 2020)

I saw the Brandsma name and thought it must have something to do with photography.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2020)

My first thought was "space heater".


----------



## compur (May 4, 2020)

It may be part of a magic lantern type projector


----------



## IanG (May 7, 2020)

What does it have to do with photography ?  Looks like an early electric heater.

Ian


----------



## Space Face (May 7, 2020)

IanG said:


> What does it have to do with photography ?  Looks like an early electric heater.
> 
> Ian




I think that company produced photography goods.

I thought heater too.


----------

